# Wasatch Front Use



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=960&sid=19737577&title=groups-decide-future-of-wasatch-canyons&s_cid=queue-9

I saw this on KSL and thought it would be good information. I didn't see hunters/anglers noted?


----------

